# Most AMAZING Dream Town!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I promise!!!!!



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Jul 22, 2013)

2400-0255-4927

I came across the dream address on her website. She is an amazing artist and designer.

I literally spent over 20 minutes viewing ever inch of her gorgeous Town!!!!!!

You will be absolutely inspired by her creativity.



Please visit----- you will not be disappointed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboardo (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't have my 3DS with me currently, can you post pics?


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Jul 22, 2013)

I did take photos with my 3DS.  I do know how to post pictures to this website.

This dream town is so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There are so many public works projects incorporated into her landscape and everything looks amazing.

The paths, ponds and the great big tree in the town square will leave a person speechless!!!!!!!!!

I want to move to this town and live there forever.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 22, 2013)

I jotted down the dc. I have gotta see this for myself!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 22, 2013)

I still don't have my dream suite but am super curious  Can someone post pictures if they visit?


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll post pictures if I go.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 22, 2013)

Go here find out how to set up image share on your 3DS ^^ :http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share/


----------



## Megan. (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a really pretty town.


----------



## miniblin (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, I went there recently myself! This dream address leads to sinreiinfinity's town. It's very gorgeous, I would definitely recommend checking it out. Here's a post I made on my Tumblr with some pictures. You can find the QR codes for the paths they made on their blog btw.


Spoiler: Favourite picture


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jul 22, 2013)

I went there and I TOTALLY AGREE I wish I had that sorta town :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 22, 2013)

The pictures of it look amazing!  I saw one on YouTube that was gorgeous, but I can't find it, unfortunately.   I don't even know the person's Dream Code, though, so it doesn't make much a difference.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 22, 2013)

lolll that bob shrine house was amazing! Maybe I should make a punchy and a marine shrine...


----------



## kaylynashley (Jul 22, 2013)

SO PRETTY >_<


----------



## Solar (Jul 22, 2013)

I have never seen anything more beautiful. I'm speechless.


----------



## Pachirisu (Jul 22, 2013)

could you possibly give me a link to their blog? pwease?


----------



## Spontida (Jul 22, 2013)

I will try to post pics. I am currently putting in the code!


----------



## miniblin (Jul 22, 2013)

Pachirisu said:


> could you possibly give me a link to their blog? pwease?


Their blog is sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com.


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Jul 22, 2013)

haha most of my paths come from her blog. ; u;


----------



## Pachirisu (Jul 22, 2013)

Spontida said:


> I will try to post pics. I am currently putting in the code!



thanks! The pictures that everybody posted so far look awesome, amazing town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



miniblin said:


> Their blog is sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com.



Also Thanks!


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, that town is beautiful. Except, I was disappointed by the beach. I personally think that coating the beach with flowers looks extremely unappealing.


----------



## Nymph (Jul 22, 2013)

miniblin said:


> Their blog is sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com.



Ahh her? I love her designs!  They're amazingly well done~! I've also commented on her posts a few times, shes very nice :3


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Jul 22, 2013)

Tip for saving her QR codes for later use

1. Visit her site on an iPad.
2. Take screen shots of her paths, ponds, etc. witH the QR CODE
3. Go to your pictures app on the iPad.
4.bring up the picture of the QR CODE 
5. Use your 3ds to capture the qr code

This technique works


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow that town was actually awesome! gotta make new characters to get the grass paths, gave me some awesome Ideas for my own town too! xD


----------



## Marceline (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, you seem really excited. I'll definitely check the town out later on today. ^ ^


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got my Dream Suite today, going to check her town out


----------



## Olivitess (Jul 23, 2013)

Had a feeling it would be her the moment I saw the dream code! Had a to take a few characters to get all the paths I wanted haha XD Though I think her real town in quite different now! (The dream world one is still in the spring).


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmm bit too 'pretty' for me, the town is lovely though, with all the trees, bushes etc it's a bit hard to navigate but I can see that they have obviously put alot of effort into it. And SO MANY FLOWERS! O_O

Anyone know of any more 'gothic' or 'medieval' themed towns?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll check when i get my dream suite in a week, sigh ill miss it this week haha, i used to do 10 dreams a day.


----------

